# rauschen Lautstärke erhöhen



## bilei (20. März 2020)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum und leider ein totaler Laie was Technik anbetrifft

Ich habe mit meinem Handy übers Diktiergerät was aufgenommen. Völlig legal. wollte dies übers Handy abspielen ist aber trotz hochgestellter Lautstärke sehr leise Flüsterton? Habe die Sprachdatei auf den Computer gespeichert über Media Player und volle Lautstärke abgespielt nun dann ist ein unheimliches Rauschen im Hintergrund und irgendwie stockt immer die Datei. (Handy läuft normal)Habe mir übers Handy eine App Lautstärke Booster runtergeladen bringt aber nichts. Wie mache ich das nun am besten Rauschen entfernen Lautstärke erhöhen. Am besten /einfachsten sicher wäre am Handy. Wie gesagt bin totaler Laie und ed dauert sicher länger als bei machn anderen dies zu verstehen und umzusetzen.
Danke


----------



## bilei (20. März 2020)

Nachtrag zum Thema MPEG-4-Audio (abgespeichert auf Computer)


----------



## Technipion (20. März 2020)

Hi,
normalerweise poste ich keine "fremden" Tutorials, aber das hier


bilei hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt bin totaler Laie und ed dauert sicher länger als bei machn anderen dies zu verstehen und umzusetzen.


klingt so als wäre ein Video-Tutorial das richtige für dich.

Grundsätzlich würde ich es an deiner Stelle mal mit Audacity versuchen. Das ist eine Free OpenSource Software (FOSS) die du dir kostenlos runterladen kannst. Du brauchst dafür allerdings einen Computer.

Danach kannst du dich mal auf einer beliebigen Videoplattform nach Tutorials umschauen. Hier sind z.B. die Suchergebnisse auf YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=audacity+rauschen+entfernen
Falls du irgendwo hängen bleibst, einfach wieder hierher zurück kommen 

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (21. März 2020)

Ich würde da eher an der Quelle, d. h. beim Audiorecorder ansetzen. Was ist das denn für ein Handy und was für ein Diktiergerät? Möglicherweise kann man an den Einstellungen etwas drehen, um es zu verbessern.


----------



## Technipion (21. März 2020)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde da eher an der Quelle, d. h. beim Audiorecorder ansetzen.





Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Möglicherweise kann man an den Einstellungen etwas drehen, um es zu verbessern.


Prinzipiell hast du natürlich Recht. Man spart sich womöglich sehr viel Arbeit, wenn man von Anfang an eine gute Aufnahme erzeugt. Allerdings wirst du da wohl bei einem Handy nur sehr begrenzt was machen können. Nach meiner Erfahrung klingen solche integrierten Mikrofone einfach schlecht. Hier würde es sich also anbieten über den Kauf eines richtigen Studiomikrofons nachzudenken.


----------



## Zvoni (29. März 2020)

So ne Kombination (Zu leise + rauschen) ist natürlich immer doof (und ich stimme Sempervivum und Technipion zu: Von vornherein für "bessere" Bedingungen sorgen).
Generell nutze ich in solchen Fällen eine Kombination aus Expander/Kompressor plus ggf. Noise-Gate.


----------

